# Problem with my whirlpool cooking range,…..



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Problem with my whirlpool cooking range,….. 

My cooking range is Whirlpool,… older,… 12-15yrs old,.. still looks new and good and was working fine till date…

Model RF375PXEW
S.N. : RG 4126575

Page 33 of Whirlpool Range RF375PXE User Guide | ManualsOnline.com
https://usermanual.wiki/Whirlpool/WhirlpoolRf375PxeUsersManual304382.2035929009/html#pf1d
Whirlpool RF375PXE Range manual

Coils were checked,… are nothing broken,.. Opened the hood, ( top white plate ) all wires are fine,..

But now,… It has started smoking,.. no matter you start any stove, 
it creates smoke like,….. little oil is buring or sort of some plastic is burning,.. and coilds never gets red but smoke is coming and after a whiel it also stops,.. little smell,.. bbut it does every time, with any oil,… why ?

How to reboot the range ? Any advice ,…

Pictures I have posted here :
Snehasallapam - Malayalam Cinema Reviews, News and Updates - View Single Post - Monalisa's Smiley thread


……


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The receptacles may be worn and not making good contact. They are mentioned on page 32 of the manual. I have to replace one on my range....


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

You could be right,…. But I would adopt a first step before checking those,…..

My guess is, when the coil is not used for a long time,.. it has some oily particles on it and also on the covered aluminum foils,….. there remain some food, dirt dust,.. and other old food ( when you are cooking any liquid and it rises and over flows,… ) which also burns,.. so let me give a try for a washed clean coil ( dry ) and also would remove all foils,,….. and let see,…..

Later I would turn the fuse off for the range and 
open those plastic contacts and let see, if they are in good condition,….. ! 
2 Days ago, a coil got broken by itself,.. it got a little spark and broke by itself,… 
I guess it was old and metal part at some area got corroded and due to rust it broke,.. as metal of the coil is only a thin film,.. inside there remains some sort of white gunmetal powder,…


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

The smoke is coming from below the coil and it also smells like burning of plastic like,… See below video ,…

https://www.facebook.com/utpal.yadav.1291/videos/181152522653763/


…..


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

The smoke is coming from below the coil and it also smells like burning of plastic like,… See above video ,… This happens for all the coils, after that coil got broken, 2 days ago,…… It’s not the steam of the food ( or from food cooking on, inside ) it smells and also makes my fire-alarm on,…
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

This coil got broken ( by itself, with a little spark at a corroded place ) and I guess after that, something has triggered off,,…


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

This is going to be the same as your oil furnace......call a certified technician to have your range repaired. You're really trying to work on appliances that can be deadly if not repaired by qualified people.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Problem solved,… nothing was serious,….

Washed elec. coils with plain warm water and let it dried, 
Dripping pan also washed similarly and aluminum foils changed of that particular daily used coil,..…

White metal surface around the dripping pan which was washed with Easy off earlier,.. I again cleaned with warm water and wiped,.. 


It’s not smoking any more,.. Thx all for help and interest,…


----------

